# Mit appleskript und smile benutzeroberflächen erstellen?



## wayne? (11. Mai 2012)

Erstmal hallo, bin neu hier im Forum 

Habe vor einiger Zeit mit Appleskript, als Hobbyprogrammierer angefangen. Jetzt will ich eine App machen, die wirklich viele Funktionen hat. Das Problem: Die Benutzeroberfläche. Mit Xcode komme ich garnicht klar, deswegen habe ich nach einer kostenlosen Alternative geschaut. Ich habe in einem Forum von smile gelesen. Scheint relativ unbekannt zu sein, denn habe im Internet nix weiter zu gefunden. Mit Smile komme ich auch sehr gut klar, Smile ist sehr einfach zu bedienen. Jetzt bin ich aber auf ein Problem gestossen. Ich habe mehrere Fenster erstellt, die "Aufgehen" wenn ich den jeweiligen Button drücke. Diese öffne ich mit Tell application Finder open usw. den Code kennt glaube ich jeder. Doch jedesmal wenn ich ein neues Fenster öffne und das alte schliesse, sieht man das Fenster verschwinden und das nächste "aufploppen".
Natürlich will ich nicht, dass man das sieht. Es soll aussehen als ob es immernoch das selbe Fenster wäre. Was mache ich falsch? Oder müsste man das ganz anders machen? 

sorry wenn ich im falschen Forum bin, habe kein besseres gefunden :S


----------



## wayne? (12. Mai 2012)

An coolsten wäre es wenn mir jemand eine funktionierende smile anwendung mit verschiedenen menüs und untermenüs zur vorschau bereitstellen würde. muss nix besonderes können, halt nur um zu sehen wie die verschiedenen menüs wechseln. Klaue auch nix, will meine eigenen projekte vorantreiben 

habe auch noch 2 begrifliche fragen in smile:
-Wie kann man ein button einfärben/hervorheben? denn ich brauche einen grösseren button als nur den ok button, der bläulich gefärbt ist und da funktioniert es ja nichtmehr -.-

-und wie kann ich selbst in den editierbaren text schreiben? also z.b als rechnung, dass das ergebniss im editierbaren text angezeigt wird. Kriege ich einfach nicht hin :S

Suche einen Smile-Anwender, der mir helfen kann und kurz seine zeit opfert, denn zu smile findet man nichts im internet ...


----------

